# rat biting/pulling t-shirt and so sometimes biting me



## uglybug (Sep 8, 2012)

hello, long time lurker, first time poster

I've got 5 lovely girlies, 3 of whom I aquired from a lovely lady and are as tame and sweet as everything (my original 2 are a tad flightly, but still lovely)

One of the triplets (as I collectively call em) has recently started a habit of trying to pull at my t shirt when I'm sat with them during free range time (they get run of the stairway and I'll sit on the steps with em) I dunno if it's the smells, or she wants it for nesting material (I keep trying to offer her fleece) She sits of my lap and will bite and pull at my shirt around my front

it's annoying cause not only do I not want her ruining my tees, but every so often she manages to bite my belly (or uh, ma boobs) when she does it! I eep, push her away, move her somewhere else or roll her onto her back but she'll keep at it. 

Any tips of what I can do to stop her?


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

One of my boys does this when he wants to go inside my shirt or just generally wants to hide, even if he's not stressed. If you're not keen on allowing her in your shirt put a pillowcase or snuggles sack in the free range area and redirect her to that by putting her down and showing her the opening to the other option.


----------



## Jan Jinkle (Sep 17, 2012)

My boy Sev will occasionally tug at my shirt sleeve when I have my arm deep in their cage...he's the one that prefers to make nest and such, so I imagine it is a nesting habit. Might have something to do with the fact that it's warm?


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

My Joey does this when I sit with him. It's always if I start using my phone or computer, I took it as he wants all
Of my attention. Once I put either down he stops. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

Blossom does that from time to time as well. She once got my nipple!!  Not hard, but enough to make me want a sweatshirt on when we hang out together.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll go for the cheap attention grab explination... pardon the phrasing. I usually go with the immediate 'bop and no!' method rather than the "eep method" to discourage this kind of behavior.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Try a harsher noise instead of an eep...sudden and sharp when she grabs your shirt...most rats will do this though, they want you IN their cage with them LOL But if she's dong it too harshly work on getting her to soften her approach rather than shirt pulling as she probably won't be able to help herself. IF she backs off and is gentler, change your voice from disapproving and loud to loving and "what a good girl!"


----------

